# your 3d program of choice?



## waynefox3 (Jun 4, 2008)

i though ide start a topic 
so i ask to al the 3d artists here whats your 3d program of choice 
this isany ment to be a this programs better than that one im just curious thats all

my personal preferance is Blender3D 
i like the fact its free and im to used to its interface to use anything else

how about your self?


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jun 4, 2008)

3d is teh debil!


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 4, 2008)

sixesandsevens said:


> 3d is teh debil!


----------



## Calamity (Jun 5, 2008)

how long did it take you to learn blender?...i dl it a while ago but couldnt figure anything out and was too busy to learn. (i will probably be using tutorials off blenders site)


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 5, 2008)

it took me a bit to learn and i have alot to thank to thoes tutorials and the books i managed to snag a set off of amazon (thankfully and sadly befor the prices shot up to insanity)
and a CRAPton of freetime 
ide say im at a level wher ei can use it decently and it took me about i wanna say a a half a year or so but thats about the time i started picking it up seriously ive been piddeling around with it for maybe about 2 or 3 years


----------



## Zst Xkn (Jun 6, 2008)

I use Maya and before that a really good program for beginners called "Hash's Animation Master".


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 6, 2008)

mayas powerful allright but icant use it to save my life im to programmed to use blender 
i am trying daz studio our right now in conjunction with blender 
and i forgot to mention my fave rayracer Povray while i cant use it very well i Stil love it 
its untaimed power some of the images ive seen it make just jaw droppping


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2008)

*hands waynefox some free punctuation* 

I do most of my work in Lightwave, though Poser does have it's uses. Currently rigging the Poser models I regularly use in Lightwave so I don't have to use Poser at all.

Have tried Bryce, but the interface pisses me off. Also need to work with ZBrush some more, could be very useful in getting the level of detail I'm after.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 6, 2008)

hehe i konw i konw i fail at grammer spelling and generaly talkery
and for that i appoligise.
(how i managed to pass english ill never know)


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 6, 2008)

I use Wings3D. I'm not too good at modeling, but I've mastered the program itself. Now, if only that animation plugin wasn't just an idea, but an actual existant plugin...


----------



## Zst Xkn (Jun 6, 2008)

waynefox3 said:


> mayas powerful allright but icant use it to save my life im to programmed to use blender
> i am trying daz studio our right now in conjunction with blender
> and i forgot to mention my fave rayracer Povray while i cant use it very well i Stil love it
> its untaimed power some of the images ive seen it make just jaw droppping



take a class on it at a local community college.


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jun 7, 2008)

Maya Learning Edition, but I want to learn to use Blender. I'm just too lazy. x3


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 7, 2008)

ive tried the maya ple honastly 
i didnt like it same with normal maya and 3ds its just a personal prefrence 
ide learn it if i had to but seeing as i dont have something  making me learn it i dont need to im doin pretty good with blender i woudllike to learn provray a bit more though


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jun 7, 2008)

That makes sense. I learned Maya in school, so that's why I like it. ^^


----------



## ducky (Jun 8, 2008)

I started out like you, learning Blender as my first software. I got modelling and rendering down in about a week.

After that I had to switch to Max because that's the software they used at school and later at the place I work in. I hated it at first, but I've now learnt so much more on Max that I get frustrated if I ever try Blender again. ;b


----------



## Charfade (Jul 4, 2008)

3Ds Max, sometimes Maya for some projects. 

Zbrush would be my second choice.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

well 3d studio max gave me headaches -.-
endrophin LE i think


----------



## Solaris (Jul 4, 2008)

For the most part I use Lightwave 9.5 and Vue 6.5 for modeling, animating, and creating landscapes. I kinda don't like Maya, not because it's a bad app or anything but because of their tendency to want to buyout every other app out there and charge you an arm and a leg for their license. Lightwave is not as powerful as Maya but it gets the job done, has a wonderful selection of plugins both free and commercial, and the license is a heck of a lot more affordable. I still have yet to meet anyone with a legit Maya license, not even my professors had one


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 7, 2008)

3Ds Max for me as well. I had a friend help me getting started with it. I'm fairly decent at poly modelling, but I haven't really figured out rigging and making scenes and such.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 7, 2008)

DAZ studio for me


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 7, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> DAZ studio for me



You should try an _actual_ 3D modelling program - since you're already familiar with sculpting!
The pose&render programs sadden me a little, but each to their own.


----------

